# Warrior Blaze review



## Guest

Just recieved my Warrior Blaze this morning and decided I will do a little log of my experience with it as I haven't read too many reviews yet.

Had 4 sample packs so took them over the past week just to see what I thought, felt off my tits after the first 1 but by day 3 I had started adjusting to them. This is the first fat burning supplement I have used so I dont have anything for comparison.

My goal is to cut to somewhere around 12% bodyfat over the next 3 months (not using Blaze the whole time though) and then run a recomp or bulk using hdrol depending how I get on. Currently I am around 22%.

My scales at home measure fat but I dont trust them so will use them as a guide and once a week I will get in to Boots to use their machine. Not fussed about overall weight as I want to properly shift the fat once and for all.

Gonna take 2 a day for 2 weeks, have a week off them then do another 2 weeks and depending what I think of them might go for another 2 weeks.

Obviously I don't expect any miracles and as with most things results will be dictated by diet but thought it might be nice to give people my thoughts so they can decide if Blaze is for them. The Mrs is taking them too, we just had a little boy on the 15th and she wants to shift the baby weight.

On my phone just now so will get some pics of the gut up later from laptop...


----------



## Guest

Oh and typical BBW had to email me on the day they were dispatched telling me they were now 12% off Grrr... :tongue:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Best of luck dude, 2 per day is pretty hardcore.


----------



## MRSTRONG

good luck fella :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Yeah might go back to 1 if I get anxious or can't handle them. I avoided caffeine as much as poss through November n December so my receptors shld be nice and sensitive but I get hyper off a can of Red Bull anyway so shld be fun.

The Mrs took 1 at 10 and shes been sitting on the couch since 12 telling me how happy she is and that she feels so mellow but full of energy hahaha. Shes never took anything stronger than a cup of tea and never used drugs so shes enjoying herself so far


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Get her in the bedroom then!


----------



## UKLifter88

Wouldn't it be much cheaper just to buy some DMAA powder, green tea and caffeine tabs?


----------



## Guest

Only had the kid last Sunday lol, not sure if she'll have it :whistling:


----------



## Jaymond0

Blaze is awesome for lifting and cardio. Plenty of energy and focus for both high / intense workouts. suppresses hunger pretty well too. Hardly any sides at all. Also able to have full good nights sleep.

Best pre workout / fat burning supplement out there at the moment IMO


----------



## Guest

Jumped on to laptop now. These pic were about 10 days ago when I first took the samples, really captured the Christmas belly.

At this point I was weighing 12st 7 and my scales (questionable as they are just £30 Salter scales) said 22.4% body fat. The scales will give me an idea if im going in the right direction at least.


----------



## Guest

And these were a couple of days ago. Weighed 12st 4 and bodyfat at 20.2%...





* Today my waist measures 33" too and the Mrs is at 38" so we can use this as a guide too


----------



## Guest

Couple of things I have noticed so far.

Temperature def up, our flat is always roasting because of heat from downstairs anyway (we have to open our windows even if its below freezing outside - cheap bills tho) but I have been sweating like Gary Glitter at Disneyland 2day.

Appetite was down a lot the few days I had the samples and similar today but I had a big urge to snack the few days inbetween when I was waiting for these to arrive so appetite supression is good so far.

Nowhere near the buzz I got off the sample which was a shame. Will stick to 2 but I can see me upping it to 3 in a few days.

The Mrs says she loves the extra energy but she was straight on to 2 from day one so she can defo handle her stims better than me...


----------



## Guest

Weighed myself this morning. Down to 12.1 and according to scales 19.1%. Will weigh same time each day to get an idea but if I have really lost as much over past few weeks then im burning off muscle. Will wait a few days n measure my waist again.

The Mrs was down from 10.3 to 10.1 so shes v happy after day 1. Again this will prob fluctuate daily and crap scales dont help.

Im gonna stick with 2 pills for another few days but the Mrs will prob be up to 3 by Friday. One good thing with Blaze so far is no big energy crash or caffeine comedown and sleeping was fine.

Will train legs and tris later this morning. At the mo im stickn to a 3 day split just weights and in cpl weeks I will throw in an extra day for cardio as well.


----------



## BBWarehouse

RS86 said:


> Weighed myself this morning. Down to 12.1 and according to scales 19.1%. Will weigh same time each day to get an idea but if I have really lost as much over past few weeks then im burning off muscle. Will wait a few days n measure my waist again.
> 
> The Mrs was down from 10.3 to 10.1 so shes v happy after day 1. Again this will prob fluctuate daily and crap scales dont help.
> 
> Im gonna stick with 2 pills for another few days but the Mrs will prob be up to 3 by Friday. One good thing with Blaze so far is no big energy crash or caffeine comedown and sleeping was fine.
> 
> Will train legs and tris later this morning. At the mo im stickn to a 3 day split just weights and in cpl weeks I will throw in an extra day for cardio as well.


Congrats on the progress so far! 

Blaze has been our best-selling fat burner for the past couple months, nothing touches it for dosages. Looking forward to seeing how you get on over the cycle


----------



## undefinedfunc

RS86 said:


> One good thing with Blaze so far is no big energy crash or caffeine comedown and sleeping was fine.


Took this stuff and found I had no energy mid afternoon after taking 2 pills in the morning. Not sure if it was because of appetite suppression or what but it made me super sleepy. Went back to bed a couple of times.


----------



## Guest

Quick update. Weighed 12st dead this morning and 19% body fat. The Mrs is at 10st 1 still but the difference is very visible (to be expected since she had the wee one less than 2 weeks ago tho). Both coming along nicely, ill pop some photos up again 2moro.

A bit disappointed how quickly we both seem to have adjusted to these tbh. No buzz from them any more, decent energy but no more than couple coffees I wld say. Defo upping to 3 a day!

Appetite suppression has been great which is important for a greedy b*stard like me and I havent snacked at all. Still feel some thermogenic effect too but the Mrs doesnt feel any warmer on them.

Gonna eat a bit more over the weekend to keep my metabolism from slowing too much and get cracking again with diet on Mon.

Training on these has been decent, still getting good lifts even though im eating/weighing much less so no complaints on that score.


----------



## DiggyV

Hey, following this with interest, however to get a more complete picture would it be possible to post up your current diet (or a typical day), and also training?

Cheers


----------



## Guest

Ok, this is a long post...

No worries DiggyV. A rough idea of my diet before this is up in my biography. I have essentially just cut it back so I am eating a little less but much the same sort of things. For instance I usually eat at 8:30 then again at 10:30 but just been holding off til 10:30 and rather than eating at 13:00ish then 15:00ish I am trying to roll these 2 into 1 as well and eat at 14:00-14:30ish. Quite happy with the appetite suppression from the Blaze as there is no way I would normally manage this without even small snacks, normally I am constantly hungry even if I have just eaten.

Today my diet was basically

8am - Protein Shake and 1 Blaze

10.30 - 1 slice wholemeal bread toast with cheese spread

13:30 - 2nd Blaze

14:00 - Peanut Butter sandwich and Tropical Fruit pot

16:00 - Strawberry & Banana smoothie

17:30 - Beef Ravioli (a fairly small portion)

I will have a snack later on, maybe some baked crisps or a banana & cheesestring around 8 and 1 more shake before bed.

Training-wise I've started training a 3 day split with 2 bodyparts per day, mainly just because my little boy is 2 weeks old so I agreed not to go so often for the first little while. Will be training Bis n Chest on Sunday but not got this planned out like I normally would as I am training with 2 other guys. Normally do Bis with Chest, Legs with Shoulders and Tris with Back or do Legs with Tris and Shoulders and Back together depending how I feel.

Yesterday I did Legs and Tris purely because earlier in the week I managed to get a quick Shoulder workout in with my little brother when I was visiting my mum.

Weighted Dips - 10 x 10kg plate, 10 x 20kg, 8 x 30kg, 8 x 40kg

Pushdowns - 10 x 140lbs, 10 x 160lbs, 8 x 180lbs (full stack), 8 x 180lbs

Squats (using machine due to dodgy knee) - 10 x 40kg, 8 x 50kg, 8 x 60kg, 6 x 70kg, 6 x 70kg

Closegrip bench - 10 x 40kg, 10 x 60kg, 8 x 80kg, 8 x 80kg

Cable kickbacks - Unsure of weights used but not difficult, ust focussed on squeeze. Again 10,10,8,8

Hamstring Curls - 10 x 25kg, 10 x 30kg, 10 x 35kg

Seated Extension - 10 x 90lbs, 10 x 120 lbs, 10 x 150lbs

Some of the lbs weights are just from memory, im never sure what weight im doing on these machines, normally go by the plates. took it easy on legs as my knee has been giving me grief past few days but feels fine now so will up it next week again hopefully.

The Mrs is still feeling good on these, she has not really started any proper exercise yet but is losing weight so she's happy. We have been getting out when we can and walking instead of taking the car but over the weekend we are both going to do a little cardio at some point. I work 25 mins walk from my house so going to walk to work if weather permits some days as well from Monday. She will most likely whip her Claire Nasir dvd out and get me doing that with her too :whistling:

I am struggling a bit tonight, just feeling crap because my little girl was up all night spewing and sh**ting herself with the wee one up intermittently for feeds. Either tired or picked her bug up. Tried to nap earlier because of this and couldn't switch off which might be a suggestion I am still getting good energy from these. I am also quite awake during the day when I should probably be like a zombie. It is almost as if the 4 hours sleep a night and lack of energy from eating less is balanced out by the energy from the Blaze. Back to work on Monday so we shall see what some proper sleep does.

*Diggy - It was actually after reading ur write up on DMAA that swayed me to buy Blaze, I was all set to buy the BBW weight loss stack (Caffeine, Sida and Green Tea) but noticed there was only £2 difference so thought f**k it I'll try the Blaze since I'v got a good few samples kicking about and it sounds interesting.


----------



## Guest

Ok so weekend is out the way now. Didnt really eat a lot more, just bigger portions on saturday and sunday just to keep my metabolism guessing.

Not feeling a lot from the Blaze now, think my sensitivity to the DMAA is much less now. I still feel decent though and I finished 1st day back at work and I feel good (normally very tired when I first get in). I think the term 'clean energy' would be a good way of describing it, not too intense like the first few days but enough that I notice a difference at times I would normally be tired.

Did Chest n Bis on Sunday -

Chest Press Machine - 10 x 50kg, 10 x 60kg, 8 x 70kg, 8 x 80kg

EZ Bar Bicep curls - 10 x 5kg either side (es), 10 x 7.5kg es, 8 x 10kg es, 8 x 12.5kf es, 6 x 15kg es

Single Arm Preacher curls - 10 x 12.5kg, 10 x 12.5kg, 8 x 15kg, 8 x 17.5kg

Dumbell Chest Press - 32.5kg x 8, 37.5x 8, 42.5kg x 8, 47.5kg x 5

Incline Dumbell Press - 25kg x 10, 30kg x 8, 35kg x 6

Hammer Curls - 7.5kg x 10, 10kg x 10, 12.5kg x 10

Chest Fly Machine - 3 sets of 8, not sure of weight but not too heavy to finish off

Intensity during workout was good, never rest much more than 45 secs any way but felt strength was good and didn't feel too tired at the end so quite happy with this. This and appetite suppression were the 2 most important things I was expecting from Blaze.

Some lifts were down but managed to keep some weights the same as pre-diet despite being over a stone lighter.

Weigh 11st 13.8 tonight, 19% body fat. Holding off for pics so I can get a bigger comparison but coming along nicely so far.


----------



## Guest

Good luck with this mate!

I'll be checking in as and when possible :thumb:


----------



## Trevor McDonald

I've read a few places after a while people don't feel it as strong as they initially did. I guess this is the same for all stim based products? How's the fat dropping off?


----------



## Guest

Cheers R0B. Ill get some more pics up soon too so you can see how its going.

Just measured my waist and its gone from 33" to 31.5" which im pretty happy about. I haven"t been as light as this since I was a teen. My biceps are still over 15" inches and my overall strength is still good so I am very satisfied so far. Scales still say 19% though (I can go on 10 mins later and they will read 18% or 20% so god knows what bf% really is)

Will be introducing some cardio this week so should hopefully see more improvement by the end of this week.

I have read about the Beta receptors becoming desensitized to stims over time so next week will be a break week from the Blaze to rest up the receptors. Training next week should be intersting as I will be able to gauge what effect if any Blaze is having on my workouts.


----------



## Guest

Weighing 11st 12.6 tonight so down just under a pound from yesterday. Off work tomorrow so will get a good session on Back n Shoulders in the morning.

Not overly concerned about my weight just yet but if I get too near 11 stone I will prob stop dieting because I will be miles under the weight I would like to be.

Did a little cardio last night, nothing too intense though just some aerobics stuff with the Mrs. Might do a little tonight as well.

Appetite suppression is still good and I haven't had any urges to snack. Still on 2 a day, decided not much point in going to 3 as my energy is fine, appetite is down and im losing weight so not much to be gained from 3. The Mrs is up to 3 now though and is finding it ok.

Going to Boots tomorrow for a few bits n bobs so I will use their machine to get some indication of body fat %.


----------



## Guest

Just back from gym 10 mins ago. Totally burst after todays workout, most difficult workout in years. Still got some decent lifts but it was a struggle. Think it calls for a relaxing night on the couch.

Did Back n Shoulders:

Seated Rows - 10 x 50lbs, 10 x 65, 8 x 80, 8 x 90

T-Bar Rows - 10 x 35kg, 10 x 45kg, 8 x 55kg, 8 x 65kg

Shoulder Press - 10 x 40kg, 8 x 60kg, 8 x 60kg, 6 x 60kg

Rear Delt Fly - 10, 10, 8, 8. Unsure of weight but only 2 plates and small additional weights.

Vertical Shrugs - 10 x 60kg, 10 x 80kg, 8 x 80kg, 8 x 110kg

Shrugs - 10 x 70kg, 10 x 70kg, 8 x 90kg, 8 x 90kg

Deadlifts - 8 x 110kg, 8 x 130kg, 6 x 150kg, 6 x 170kg

Cable Pulldown (closegrip) - 10, 10, 8, 8. 10 plates up to 16 plates unsure of exact weight.

Weighed 11st 11, 18.6% fat according to my scales this morning. Took some more pics so will get on laptop later n stick them up.

*Machine at Boots was out of order... typical lol.


----------



## kreig

undefinedfunc said:


> Took this stuff and found I had no energy mid afternoon after taking 2 pills in the morning. Not sure if it was because of appetite suppression or what but it made me super sleepy. Went back to bed a couple of times.


I found exactly the same, the crash was horrible. I don't think I get on with big doses of DMAA.


----------



## Guest

blitz2163 said:


> I found exactly the same, the crash was horrible. I don't think I get on with big doses of DMAA.


I haven't had this but I have been able to nap in the afternoon no problems. I do wonder if the DMAA is still doing much for me though or just the caffeine as I dont really get much kick from these now. First few days I was wired! Still losing weight so no reason not to persevere though.


----------



## Guest

Trained again today after work. Was pretty worn out but just got it done. Did Tris and Legs.

Weighted Dips - 10 x 10kg, 10 x 20kg, 10 x 30kg, 8 x 40kg, 8 x 40kg

Pushdowns - 140lbs x 10, 160lbs x 10, 180lbs x 8, 180lbs x 8

Seated Hamstring Curls - 3 sets of 10 (not sure of weight but not much)

Seated Leg Raises - 4 sets of 8 (again not very heavy)

Skull Crushers & Closegrip Press superset - 3 x 8 reps crushers 8 reps press. 5kg either side, then 10kg, then 15kg

Tricep Machine Extension - 10, 10, 8, 8. Unsure of weight again, worked from 6th last plate to 3rd last plate.

Leg Press - 100kg x 10, 100kg x 10, Gave up.

Had cramp in my left hamstring which I suspect is from deadlifting on Wednesday. Normally I would have recovered easily but with less food it is maybe taking its toll. Still been focussing on eating well, plenty fruit n veg and no snacking although I had a sneaky bag of McCoys last night.

Been getting dizzy spells in the mornings from around 9 til half 10 but clears up when I eat so might eat a bit more in the morning to see if that helps. Weight is still sitting at 11st 11, body fat still measuring anywhere from 18.6 to 19.8% on the scales. Wish I had calipers. Waist is measuring 32" tonight so slightly bigger than it was a few days ago.

Looking forward to having a break from the Blaze so I can recharge my receptors and hopefully get a good kick off them again. I don't feel they are really doing much for me at all now so I think my receptors are near exhausted.


----------



## Guest

These are the pics I was going to put up 2 days ago.

First pics of day 1 and 2nd pics taken on 1st Feb for progress comparison so far


----------



## D8on

Hi mate, just skimmed through your thread and your diet doesn't look too good for trying to preserve muscle. How many calories are you taking in per day and what are your macros?

cheers


----------



## Guest

RS86 said:


> These are the pics I was going to put up 2 days ago.
> 
> First pics of day 1 and 2nd pics taken on 1st Feb for progress comparison so far
> 
> View attachment 74525
> View attachment 74526
> 
> 
> View attachment 74528
> View attachment 74527


That's really good progress there mate! Keep it up.

Are you happy with how things are going....?


----------



## Guest

First update in a while...



D8on said:


> Hi mate, just skimmed through your thread and your diet doesn't look too good for trying to preserve muscle. How many calories are you taking in per day and what are your macros?
> 
> cheers


Hi mate. To be honest I haven't actually gone to the effort of working out my macros or calories. I was putting on weight with my diet previously so all I have done is adjusted it slightly so that it would balance out. I probably would have been doing much better had I taken the time to do this.

Any suggestions are welcome. I have started taking 3 shakes a day not just training days and I am mixing each with whole milk powder for a little extra protein and carbs which may help maintain more muscle.



StevieTheTV said:


> That's really good progress there mate! Keep it up.
> 
> Are you happy with how things are going....?


I am happy so far. Losing weight a bit quick for my liking though, which means losing muscle too but I will put this back on quick enough so not overly worried.

Nearing the end of my week break now and I feel good. Towards the end of week 2 I was beginning to get fed up of the Blaze and just didn't feel it had the same kick. Part of this was expectation on my part of much more buzz/energy judging by the first few days but as I adjusted to them I wasn't sure how much they were doing for me. Despite this I was still losing weight.

The Mrs stopped taking these and over this week she has put a few pounds back on eating virtually the same as she was. Now this could be a few things...

She feels the Blaze was having a diuretic effect on her as she was constantly thirsty whilst taking them (I noticed this to a lesser extent) so the extra weight could be water. Or her metabolism may have slowed right down adjusting to lower calories and so she is absorbing food much more now from eating less. Her body fat is the same according to ours scales though so she is not overly concerned. It should also be noted she was not exercising very much.

I have eaten a little more this week but nothing major. One thing I have noticed is I feel much stronger in the gym this week, maybe just because the lack of calories was really hitting me the weeks before. Back on the Blaze from Monday so will see what the next 2 weeks have in store.


----------



## littlesmash

Hello RS86!

Thank you so much for doing this thread! I was wondering if I could pick your brain and the others who have commented i this post.

Basically I'm a newbie to these forums too, so if I make any erors then totally my bad, I'm just a bit green, this is me losing my forum cherry!  oh and I'm a 30yr old blonde woman so I can also blame it on the blonde moments!

I would describe myself as a GYM ADDICT! Especially the cardio, ooft love it! but I did my back in (this was an injury from years ago) but I jsut kepttrining thorugh it, cardio, weights, classes, anything that had me getting my sweat on! I'm 5ft5in and had got down to about 55kg and was in pretty good shape. At the time I was taking the T5 ephedrine (does anyone remember they bad boys!) they gave me a total buzz for the gym which made training feel like the best thing in the world! the T5's got banned  and since then I have tried various stims and stuff which just haven't been the same, i'm mainly looking for that energy buzz / high as i just loved it and can relate to what your Mrs is sayin it makes her feel in a great mood(how's your wee one & Mrs now? I hope they are both well)

anyway I've not been in the gym or done anything for about a month go as because I wasn't training on that crazy buzz I could then feel all the niggles, aches, pains and injury, and training went from being my favourite thing to being the bain of my life  I finally bit the bullet and went to the physio and I'm slowly getting put back together and in about 2 weeks I'll be able to start training again, woo hoo! As much as I'm looking forward to it, I'm now the most lathergic, unmotivated person in the world and my bum and belly are definately showing it! I've slowly crept up from 55kg ( I looked a bt like a wee mexican boy at this weight and my ideal or "fighting weight" iss 58kg-60kg) but I'm now prob nearer 68-70kg. My skinny jeans are gathering dust... 

I've ordered a wee sample from BBW and hopefully it'll be here by tomorrow or Monday. I just want to know if after taking it, you'd recommend it or with the vast knowledge that everyone has on here what they would recommend? I need something to give e the severe boot up the bum to get myself back in sahpe!

sorry for the rant! thanks Everyone


----------



## Quinny

I'm New to the forums, been reading for a while though. Would recommend Blaze but after 2 a day you need a few days off imo or your heart will start acting dodgy (like Epherdrine). I'm actually selling these at the minute for the best price I've seen if anyone's interested. Getting more and more supp's in all the time.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221021226759?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_3760wt_1026


----------



## hannifos

hi guys just started taking warrior blaze and having read all reviews decided to try it, hoever i am un sure as to how many days on and off to take it for?


----------



## FreshPrince88

littlesmash said:


> Hello RS86!
> 
> Thank you so much for doing this thread! I was wondering if I could pick your brain and the others who have commented i this post.
> 
> Basically I'm a newbie to these forums too, so if I make any erors then totally my bad, I'm just a bit green, this is me losing my forum cherry!  oh and I'm a 30yr old blonde woman so I can also blame it on the blonde moments!
> 
> I would describe myself as a GYM ADDICT! Especially the cardio, ooft love it! but I did my back in (this was an injury from years ago) but I jsut kepttrining thorugh it, cardio, weights, classes, anything that had me getting my sweat on! I'm 5ft5in and had got down to about 55kg and was in pretty good shape. At the time I was taking the T5 ephedrine (does anyone remember they bad boys!) they gave me a total buzz for the gym which made training feel like the best thing in the world! the T5's got banned  and since then I have tried various stims and stuff which just haven't been the same, i'm mainly looking for that energy buzz / high as i just loved it and can relate to what your Mrs is sayin it makes her feel in a great mood(how's your wee one & Mrs now? I hope they are both well)
> 
> anyway I've not been in the gym or done anything for about a month go as because I wasn't training on that crazy buzz I could then feel all the niggles, aches, pains and injury, and training went from being my favourite thing to being the bain of my life  I finally bit the bullet and went to the physio and I'm slowly getting put back together and in about 2 weeks I'll be able to start training again, woo hoo! As much as I'm looking forward to it, I'm now the most lathergic, unmotivated person in the world and my bum and belly are definately showing it! I've slowly crept up from 55kg ( I looked a bt like a wee mexican boy at this weight and my ideal or "fighting weight" iss 58kg-60kg) but I'm now prob nearer 68-70kg. My skinny jeans are gathering dust...
> 
> I've ordered a wee sample from BBW and hopefully it'll be here by tomorrow or Monday. I just want to know if after taking it, you'd recommend it or with the vast knowledge that everyone has on here what they would recommend? I need something to give e the severe boot up the bum to get myself back in sahpe!
> 
> sorry for the rant! thanks Everyone


Warrior Blaze is a good product and will certainly help you in regards to cardio - It has pushed me on to another level in my football games now


----------



## Fayec07

I'm the same as you needing a kick up the bum and never have any energy. I've not reached the addictive Gym part yet. I'm new to fitness and Healthy Eating. I'm 5ft 2Inch and 67Kg :-( I'm also taking depression tablets Sertraline. I've been on 1200 calories and doing interval training 3-4 times a week. But not lost any weight.

I'm looking for a fat burner that won't effect my Sertraline.

Its interesting as read on here about Fat Burners making you warm. I'm always cold and never sweat not even after a class.

Have you started on any fat burner tablets yet?


----------

